# Could use some photos of Kennedy tie downs



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I can send you some pictures when I get off work tonight. They make a great product with excellent customer service.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks -- I'd appreciate that.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah when i have the skiff out this weekend I will share some as well.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Great, thank you!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

CPurvis said:


> View attachment 21249


This is how mine is tied down. Love Kennedy tie downs


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, @CPurvis ! Is that a Yeti? That's smart the way you ran the strap to keep in close to the cooler wall.

@permitchaser , do you happen to have any pics of your application handy?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Thanks, @CPurvis ! Is that a Yeti? That's smart the way you ran the strap to keep in close to the cooler wall.
> 
> @permitchaser , do you happen to have any pics of your application handy?


No that is the Engle 35


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here you go. This is my Yeti


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Excellent -- thanks again. Anybody else?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's mine holds my casting/ poling platform with zero issues. I believe z Thomas and smackdaddy where who told me about them.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here's mine holds my casting/ poling platform with zero issues. I believe z Thomas and smackdaddy where who told me about them.


Just curious, what are those cords and rope for


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Just curious, what are those cords and rope for


They hold my outboard from moving side to side when trailering it's tied off to the carry handle of my 20 hp.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> They hold my outboard from moving side to side when trailering it's tied off to the carry handle of my 20 hp.


That make sense. Have you looked into transom savers. Don't know if they help with swinging


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Appreciate the help!

@Smackdaddy53, so is that a Kennedy deck bolt and eye bolt and then another brand pelican hook turnbuckle? Looks stout. Why the diamond plate disk?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> That make sense. Have you looked into transom savers. Don't know if they help with swinging


My boat sits so high on my trailer that I can trailer the boat with the motor completely down and have plenty of clearance so have no need for a transom saver.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

zthomas said:


> Appreciate the help!
> 
> @Smackdaddy53, so is that a Kennedy deck bolt and eye bolt and then another brand pelican hook turnbuckle? Looks stout. Why the diamond plate disk?


Yes and yes
I put that plate on there because it’s a cored deck and when I tightened the nut even a little it was compressing the deck and making a low spot. It’s not beautiful but it’s functional. Inside the deck I used a 3” round piece of 1/2” starboard for a big washer. I can tighten the hell out of the turnbuckle and not worry about compressing the deck underneath. The skin is just 3/16”.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

csnaspuck said:


> Yeah when i have the skiff out this weekend I will share some as well.


I took pics of my cooler tie downs but it looks like some people beat me to it. shoot me an email at [email protected] and I can attach them


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Just emailed you -- thanks!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My boat sits so high on my trailer that I can trailer the boat with the motor completely down and have plenty of clearance so have no need for a transom saver.


That's how my buddies trailer theirs. One has a Lostman and the other a Sterling tunnel
I use a transom saver on my big fat boat


----------



## LowKeyCapt (Nov 30, 2017)

May be a little late to this party. I am using one for the casting platform.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

No, not late at all. Thank you! I actually already created the gallery here (http://www.kennedytiedown.com/product-overview/), but plan to keep adding to it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks man now cooler is famous


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I use them for the ice chest in the front of my boat, but it's so ugly you wouldn't want to use it...lol.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

man wish I knew about this company prior I just ordered to birsalls at about double the price..


----------

